# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: معرفی dblookupcombobox شبیه به این

## hamid_14

سلام
آیا در دلفی  کامپوننتی هست که گروه ها bold و زیر مجموعه بصورت ساده نمایش بده.البته کارکردش مثل dblookupcombobox باشه.

----------


## hadisalahi2

مجموعه TMS یکی داره ، از این هم حرفه ای تر
با همین نامه ، فقط اولش یک adv اضافه داره

----------

